# Fuchs dexos2 oil?



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

anyone have used this oil:

*FUCHS TITAN GT1 PRO FLEX XTL 5W30 ?
*


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm committed to Total through a group buy I did a few years ago - but have you secured a Canadian supplier for Fuchs?


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I'm committed to Total through a group buy I did a few years ago - but have you secured a Canadian supplier for Fuchs?


Yes, @germanparts.ca, I just don't know much of this oil, it's probably more known in Europe, this is a local supplier and price is not bad at all $50/5 liter jug, canadian dollars.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pacolino said:


> Yes, @germanparts.ca, I just don't know much of this oil, it's probably more known in Europe, this is a local supplier and price is not bad at all $50/5 liter jug, canadian dollars.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


The group buy I worked out for Total Quartz came to CAN$44.35 / 5L, including HST and Ontario environment fee. But that was in September of 2013.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Tomko said:


> The group buy I worked out for Total Quartz came to CAN$44.35 / 5L, including HST and Ontario environment fee. But that was in September of 2013.


Not bad, how much you pay now for your Total Quartz?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pacolino said:


> Not bad, how much you pay now for your Total Quartz?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


I bought a ton of it at the time of the group buy - and one of the buyers had to back out at the last minute after I had taken delivery - so I'm set for quite a while. Don't think I'll be shopping for oil until sometime in the next decade. 

At the time the Total product was the best dexos2 registered oil I could source in the 5W30 viscosity. I'd argue that's still the case today in 2016. 

This was the original thread from back in the day:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...-diesel-owners-ontario-quebec-upstate-ny.html


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I bought a ton of it at the time of the group buy - and one of the buyers had to back out at the last minute after I had taken delivery - so I'm set for quite a while. Don't think I'll be shopping for oil until sometime in the next decade.
> 
> At the time the Total product was the best dexos2 registered oil I could source in the 5W30 viscosity. I'd argue that's still the case today in 2016.
> 
> ...


Thanks, any ideas about Fuchs?, there are not much reviews on the net.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pacolino said:


> Thanks, any ideas about Fuchs?, there are not much reviews on the net.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Well it's: 1) a dexos2 registered oil; and, 2) in the correct 5W30 viscosity. So it has two of my critical elements. 

But my third critical element is: 3) full synthetic. I checked the Fuchs webpage and could not find reference to this particular Fuchs oil being full synthetic. 

So from that point of view I would see it as comparable to the dexos2 oil sold at the dealer's parts counter. It's going to be a good oil. Work well within normal operating parameters and strictly following the oil change monitor.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

What the Fuchs dexos2?


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

I use it and had no issues bought 3 of them 1 down and getting to the 2nd shortly. It is a full syn did my research before purchasing the 3 jugs does say full syn
and extended change interval. I found the info on there website.
I myself prefer Scheaffers Oil made in St Louis Mo they do not make an ACEA 3 spec yet cannot wait till they do. 5w40 full syn has been used in my 7.3l powerstoke for 7 years now at 10000 to 12000 mile changes. I also use there oil analysis at every oil change.
Did have the gm dexos 2 tested and after 6000 miles it still was in spec to go a little further


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

shvlhead78 said:


> I use it and had no issues bought 3 of them 1 down and getting to the 2nd shortly. It is a full syn did my research before purchasing the 3 jugs does say full syn
> and extended change interval. I found the info on there website.
> I myself prefer Scheaffers Oil made in St Louis Mo they do not make an ACEA 3 spec yet cannot wait till they do. 5w40 full syn has been used in my 7.3l powerstoke for 7 years now at 10000 to 12000 mile changes. I also use there oil analysis at every oil change.
> Did have the gm dexos 2 tested and after 6000 miles it still was in spec to go a little further


Titan gt1 pro flex sae 5w-30 xtl is a blend oil, it's not fully synthetic, it doesn't say full synthetic.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

I only like to run synthetic in my vehicles hence the extensive research I do before a purchase
I would not have bought the Fuchs pro flex yes the jug says nothing of a synthetic or a blend search the web for answers it is a full syn
check this link out from the Uk ebay site Fuchs TITAN GT1 PRO FLEX XTL 5W-30 Engine Oil 5W30 1 Litre 1L | eBay
here is another Fuchs TITAN GT1 PRO FLEX XTL 5W-30 this answers some questions for who ever is interested.


----------

